# Worst trades in Celtic history



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

The Vin Baker deal hurt the team last year.

The deal is even worse this year.

If the C's do not get out of the contract and get cap relief I think it will set this organization back even further.

I think it has to be listed as one of the all-time worst trades in Boston Celtics history.

What do you think are some other terrible Celtic trades?


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Joe johnson trade. 

hiring of rick pitino

hiring of jim obrien..


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The Celtics haven't made too many bad trades except the Baker deal, which may be the worst trade of all time in any sport. You can argue about the Walker trade, and Joe Johnson to Phoenix, but JJ hasn't proved anything to me yet, and that deal did get them to the EC finals.

The trade they made to send Paul Silas to the Nuggets to get Rowe and Wicks didn't work out too well, but Silas was getting old so I can't really pinpoint that as a bad trade.

As for bad draft choices and free agent signings, I could write a book about that. In fact I could write 3 volumes: Volume I, M.L. Carr; Volume II, Pick Pitino, and Volume III, Chris Wallace.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

2001 draft


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The Celtics haven't made too many bad trades except the Baker deal, which may be the worst trade of all time in any sport. You can argue about the Walker trade, and Joe Johnson to Phoenix, but JJ hasn't proved anything to me yet, and that deal did get them to the EC finals.
> 
> The trade they made to send Paul Silas to the Nuggets to get Rowe and Wicks didn't work out too well, but Silas was getting old so I can't really pinpoint that as a bad trade.
> ...



Yup pretty ugly reading>.. especially vols 2,3...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> hiring of jim obrien..


I kinda like going to the playoffs though.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup pretty ugly reading>.. especially vols 2,3...


Volume I is just as ugly. Drafting Montross ahead of Eddie Jones was one of the worst moves of all time. He also gave big money to guys like Dee Brown and Pervis Ellison and signed Danna Barros and the immortal Frank Brikowski.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Volume I is just as ugly. Drafting Montross ahead of Eddie Jones was one of the worst moves of all time. He also gave big money to guys like Dee Brown and Pervis Ellison and signed Danna Barros and the immortal Frank Brikowski.



Yah but a big guy was a need. Montross was a nba player for 10 yrs albeit an avg. 

Pervis was a disaster.. 

but vols 1 still not as bad as 2-3.. sorry..


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yah but a big guy was a need. Montross was a nba player for 10 yrs albeit an avg.


Hmmm... Eddie Jones was-- and is-- an NBA player for 10 years, and he was an all-star, or close too it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<b>The trade they made to send Paul Silas to the Nuggets to get Rowe and Wicks didn't work out too well, but Silas was getting old so I can't really pinpoint that as a bad trade.</b>

I think that is the worst I can remember. Silas wasn't too old to get the Sonics their one and ONLY title(Paul's 3rd title), along with Sikma, and our future own, DJ.

Cowens was so mad when the "C's" did that to his best buddy - I think it took the heart out of playing for Cowens. 

We all know that the 2 seasons of absolute horror (like 29 wins one season.....ahem) before Bird came was the result of that trade.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Trades*

I know about the bad Celtic drafts.

I wanted to discuss bad trades. It seems from this discussion that the Celtics have gotten the better of the majority of their trades over the years.

I still think the Baker trade is going to go down as the worst trade in Celtic history.

The Silas trade was bad and Wicks and Lowe live on in infamy in Celtic nation because of it.

I remember hating the McAdoo trade because he did so well as a scorer off the bench for the Lakers.

Losing Chauncey Billups is a bad one. The Celtics may have been able to handle Kidd and the Nets much better with Billups instead of Anderson then Delk.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Baker and Walker are the two most recent AWFUL trades..


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Baker and Walker are the two most recent AWFUL trades..


the Walker trade was not one of equal value and can be regarded as a "bad" trade, but it doesn't even come close to the Baker deal. Even if Vin didn't have the alcohol problem it was still a bad deal, as sober and in shape hes still not near worth what the contract pays him. Totally hamstrung the C's for years.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

The thing that bothered me about the davis trade was historically when the cs have traded for players like rowe, wicks, mcadoo, barry they have not turned out well., what i have seen of ricky i like so far though...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Worst Trades in Celtic History*

In my opinion, the worst trade in Celtic history just might be the trade with Seattle giving them Kenny Anderson, Vitaly Potapenko and Joe Forte for Vin Baker and Shammond Williams.

Another bad trade was the one with Cleveland, giving them Andrew DeClerq and a #1 draft pick for Vitaly Potapenko.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Worst Trades in Celtic History*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> In my opinion, the worst trade in Celtic history just might be the trade with Seattle giving them Kenny Anderson, Vitaly Potapenko and Joe Forte for Vin Baker and Shammond Williams.
> 
> Another bad trade was the one with Cleveland, giving them Andrew DeClerq and a #1 draft pick for Vitaly Potapenko.


Damn...put those together. Kenny Anderson, Joe Forte, Andrew Declerq, and a first rounder (guys available include Miller, Marion, Terry, Maggette, Artest, Kirilenko, and Ginobili) for Vin Baker and Shammond Williams.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Then go a step further and consider that we basically GAVE Denver Shammond Williams by trading for a player (Mark Blount) that we had let go at the beginning of the season.

Why let Blount go and then TRADE A GOOD GUARD TO GET HIM BACK???!!?? Because Baker was gone for the season and the C's needed a big man who knew the system and could come in right away and help going into the playoffs.

The Baker trade gets worse and worse the more one studies it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Then go a step further and consider that we basically GAVE Denver Shammond Williams by trading for a player (Mark Blount) that we had let go at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Why let Blount go and then TRADE A GOOD GUARD TO GET HIM BACK???!!?? Because Baker was gone for the season and the C's needed a big man who knew the system and could come in right away and help going into the playoffs.
> ...


You just called Shammond Williams "good." I'd much rather have Blount than him.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd rather have Blount too.

I was just commenting on the fact that Boston let Blount go earlier in the year. So in trading for him later the C's just basically lost Shammond for nothing.

I do think Shammond is "good", not an all-star, not even a starter but just good. He did have some "good" games during his brief stint in Boston...didn't he?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well it wasn't quite nothing for Shammond. They still have a 2M trade exception from that deal.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Didn't know that.

I guess that is something.

Point remains that the Vin Baker trade very well is the worst trade in Boston Celtic history.


----------



## orb (Feb 18, 2003)

would you consider maxwell for draft pick that turned out to be Len Bias, who OD'd, a bad trade or bad luck?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>orb</b>!
> would you consider maxwell for draft pick that turned out to be Len Bias, who OD'd, a bad trade or bad luck?


Bad luck. Len Bias and Reggie Lewis was our future. We could have had 2 more titles. Bird would have stayed longer. Bias had a great mid-range shooter and he shot at the top of his jump.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Bad luck...extremely bad luck!!!


----------

